# Arturo Fuente Cubanitos Cigar Review - Not bad at all



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great lil cigar to smoke if u don't have time for a full size cigar. Ashes very nicely, burns fairly evenly, tastes pretty good, only thing I notic...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cubanitos Cigar Review - Not bad at all


----------

